# Any PC Gamers?



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone here plays online computer games.

I play World of Warcraft and have a lvl 60 Tauren Druid on the Twisting Nether server along with several alts. 

I also play Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 1942.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I love the Sims but never have any time for it... but thats it for me


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I am a big time gamer. I even belong to the ChicagoLanParty group. Which is run by Dino. He owns a audio recording studio for Rock bands. The place is heavily padded. And during the weekend it isn't as busy, so one of the rooms are turned into a gaming room. My games I like to play are Warcraft, Generals, UT, Quake, a little half-life, and sometimes the older doom. Which is kind of cool to play. At time we had our own lan party site. I called it Nakedfrog.com. I would one day like to see if I could get that domain again. But our group has not played in a while.

http://www.afternight.com/party


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I am a 10 year PC Game Junkie... Anyone play Stronghold: Crusader? Dungeon Keeper, Diablo II, Rise of Nations, KOTOR, MOHAA... etc. PC rules, consoles drool.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I play Diabo II. But I like to cheat and use a hex editor to change the char. Then she has max everything and all the money she can carry.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

I play World of Warcraft (55 human warrior on Kul Tiras, 50 billion alts), Diablo 2 (though I'm taking a break from it at the moment), and the Sims 2, primarily. I also do a fair amount of console gaming (XBox 360). Elder Scrolls: Oblivion is an absolutely beautiful game, and very well worth a try if you're looking for something insanely immersive.

I'm not much into shooters like Quake or wargames like Battlefield, mainly because I don't like the mouse controls for aiming/shooting. I love Halo and the Timesplitters series on the XBox, though. Much better with the thumbsticks.


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

I've been playing Runescape for about 2 years. Although the place seems overrun by 14 year olds a lot of the time, there is a huge community of adults that play. It's fun and you can try it for free, but i recommend becoming a member for the true experience. I've been an avid gamer, including text based online games for about 14 years. Wow I'm getting old.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I've played pretty much every Lucas arts game there is. I've also done the sims and The Halo which I really enjoyed. At the moment though nothing is on my computer because I need the storage space.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

I played Diablo2 for some time - 99 Necro was my primary but the same old "Cow Run", "Baal Run" etc got old after awhile.

Never got into the Sims (yawn) and Stronghold...well the AI used to really **** me off!

I also have Dungeon Seige 2 installed but don't play that too much and I have been playing Oblivion - real pretty game and I am about to install a 512 mb vid card so I can up my settings to enjoy the games stunnning visuals.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have lost touch with my lan "band" buddies. I was really into the pc games, but since I found this site i spend most of my computer time here. . I would really like to play games with people I know rather than a bunch of 12 year olds with hacked uber characters. I really liked Neverwinter Nights as I come from the old school paper and pencil games, and I think that the NWN platform allows for a very broad playing experience beyond hack and slash... it's just hard to find other fun people to play with. I'm not sure if I have Diablo II anymore I had forgotten how much fun that was, I have Doom 3 installed. and I was an avid Mechwarrior junkie. Anyone here have or play Neverwinter Nights?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have played neverwinter nights but the game is a hack version so I wouldn't be able to play on line.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I used to be a game junkie. I played everything from NWN to City of Heroes and GTA. But having a kid, working full time and running a business leaves little time for games anymore. Besides, I'm kinda burnt out from video games. After awhile they all seem to offer the same formula. The last game that really gripped me was Doom 3 and that was due to the scare factor.


----------



## SpookyDude (Jun 27, 2006)

I used to play NWN online a few years back - had a lot of fun with it.


----------

